# New!



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Some may recognize me from other forums, some may not either way I'm new here. 

CHEERS!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings JTG1984 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum JTG1984. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin alt! Du bist nicht alt!


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome aboard!


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

You will all acknowledge me damn it, whether you like it or not! :tongue:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my...


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello, enjoy the interface.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

... oh, gee, _this _should be interesting....


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

... don't be scared. :crazy:


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

so what's this about ventrilo? 

GIVE ME NOW!


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

So I've friend requested a few people on here already and only _ONE_ has accepted.

... not cool guys, not cool at all.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin alt! Du bist nicht alt!


Correct me if I'm wrong, translated in English this means: Hello! I am old! you are not old.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

JTG1984 said:


> so what's this about ventrilo?
> 
> GIVE ME NOW!


http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/7196-connect-our-ventrilo-voice-chat-server.html


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/7196-connect-our-ventrilo-voice-chat-server.html


Oh you're a life saver!

Danke.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello JTG.

I know your history...Don't hide from me!


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Hello JTG.
> 
> I know your history...Don't hide from me!


I don't know what you're talking about. 

*sips coffee*


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

JTG1984 said:


> Oh you're a life saver!
> 
> Danke.


No problem.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

JTG1984 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> *sips coffee*


You monster! Don't hide from your evil!


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> You monster! Don't hide from your evil!


Hmm, do I know you?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

JTG1984 said:


> Hmm, do I know you?


I always hid in the shadows from you........But I been watching.....Observing......

I shall give you an hint: The Game Master.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

How many posts do I need to qualify for the SHINY username? 

It's so beautiful...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

JTG1984 said:


> How many posts do I need to qualify for the SHINY username?
> 
> It's so beautiful...


Bold name-1000 post
Orange- 3000
Sparkling coolness-6500


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

JTG1984 said:


> So I've friend requested a few people on here already and only _ONE_ has accepted.... not cool guys, not cool at all.


My advice for you is to take advantage of a fresh start here and not repeat past mistakes.


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> My advice for you is to take advantage of a fresh start here and not repeat past mistakes.


Hey, I always have INTJforum to fall back on.


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

I swear I'm not bad once you get to know me. roud:


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum, hope you find it interesting.* :laughing:


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Do you think the geeks will like me?


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

jesus skycloud's name is so sparkley i need to break out the clitter..

i'd befriend you. only because i love pussy too.


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't want me as competition either.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

i have no competition... i also like roosters


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Is there a reason why this forum is infested with xNFPs?

Is this an xNFP forum?

What did I get myself into...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

We concluded that Most of the people on this forum are sensors in denial.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I dont think i have ever met you, so welcome.


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! roud:


----------

